# Favourite Cartoons



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

What’s everyones favourite cartoon?

If you don’t watch cartoons what about tv shows or anime! 

My favourite cartoon definitely has to be sponge bob - I always watched it when I was younger and I find it an easy watch and usually have it as background noise :’)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 16, 2018)

Probably Cowboy Bebop, which is a lot of people's first choice, but I'm stealing it because I'm the first reply. ;^)

The show did everything right. Each of the many cast had their day in limelight regularly and was characterized well. They were a believable surrogate that looked each other despite their differences. They all had painful pasts, but they pulled each other out of the fire when those demons came calling. Besides the characterization, the plot was extremely tight, which can be hard for a show that runs on "show, don't tell". Every moment built up to the inevitable end, which was amazing and probably is one of the best and most famous in anime. 

Pardon the rambling. I just really like this show.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Probably Cowboy Bebop, which is a lot of people's first choice, but I'm stealing it because I'm the first reply. ;^)
> 
> The show did everything right. Each of the many cast had their day in limelight regularly and was characterized well. They were a believable surrogate that looked each other despite their differences. They all had painful pasts, but they pulled each other out of the fire when those demons came calling. Besides the characterization, the plot was extremely tight, which can be hard for a show that runs on "show, don't tell". Every moment built up to the inevitable end, which was amazing and probably is one of the best and most famous in anime.
> 
> Pardon the rambling. I just really like this show.



I'm ashamed to say I haven't actually seen cowboy bebop! It's definitely on my list but it's finding the time to watch it! :<


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 16, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> I'm ashamed to say I haven't actually seen cowboy bebop! It's definitely on my list but it's finding the time to watch it! :<


I envy you. You're going to have a fresh perspective going into the series. Take your time when you watch it. It is a very subtle series and many seemingly minor details become significant later on. 

It's also extremely fun to watch.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I envy you. You're going to have a fresh perspective going into the series. Take your time when you watch it. It is a very subtle series and many seemingly minor details become significant later on.
> 
> It's also extremely fun to watch.




I think I'll watch an episode today then!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 16, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> I think I'll watch an episode today then!!


The first episode is going to give you a lot of feels. It's a trip. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The first episode is going to give you a lot of feels. It's a trip. Let me know how you like it!




That first episode was a roller coaster! I'm sad the lady died  but it was good!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 16, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> That first episode was a roller coaster! I'm sad the lady died  but it was good!!!


Told you. The series doesn't pull any punches. We could chat about the series as you watch through if you want.


----------



## PimpNuttz (Aug 16, 2018)

This is in no particular order besides the obvious;



Spoiler



Cowboy Bebop
Sgt. Frog
The Big Wind Up
Dead Man's Wonderland
Trigun
Digimon (generations 1-3 basically, haven't seen anything later than that)
Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt
High School Rumble
The Big O
Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragon Ball (Z)
Samurai Champloo
Kill la Kill
Outlaw Star
Lupin the III

Sonic SatAM (Biggest reason why I'm a furry)
Sonic Underground (shut up, I have childhood memories of this)
Adventures of Sonic tH
Tiny Toon Adventures
Looney Tunes
Tom and Jerry

Power Puff Girls (no really, shut up)
Misadventures of Flapjack
Magical World of Gumball
Fanboy and Chum-Chum
Johnny Bravo
My Little Pony: FiM (FUCK YOU, SHUT UP)

Kablam!
Rocket Power
The Fairly OddParents
Hey Arnold!
CatDog
Rocko's Modern Life
Invader Zim
The Wild Thornberry's
Angry Beavers
Ren & Stimpy

Alladin
Bonkers
Tailspin
Darkwing Duck
Duck Tales (haven't got around to binging on the new series yet)
The Weekenders
Doug
The Mighty Ducks (if anything this is the real reason I'm a furry)
Jungle Cubs (this too)
The Proud Family
Recess
House of Mouse
Fillmore!
Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers
Timon and Pumbaa

Rick and Morty (as much as I'd hate to admit)
Sea Lab 2021
The Oblongs
Space Ghost Coast to Coast
Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
ReBoot
Johnny Quest (and The Real Adventures of..)
Samurai Jack
The Boondocks
Metalocalypse
Superjail
Black Dynamite
Afro Samurai



My interest in watching more/new cartoons whether anime or not tapered off once I entered college several years ago, otherwise this list would probably be 50% larger. All in all, these are the toons I most cherish.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 16, 2018)

U.S. series ~ Biker Mice from Mars 
Anime ~ It's a toss up    Sailor Moon, Dragonball Z, Escaflowne, InuYasha, Cowboy Bebop, Ghost In The Shell,  Black Lagoon etc.
Animated movie U.S. Adult ~ Rock n' Rule, Cool World, Wizards, Fritz the Cat
Animated Movie U.S. All Ages~ The Hobbit, The Last Unicorn, Fantasia
Anime movie Adult ~ Cowboy Bebop, Ghost In The Shell, Akira, Grave of the Fireflies, etc.
Anime movie All Ages ~ Spirited Away, Nausica, Howl's Moving Castle, you get where I'm going with this.
Foreign Adult ~ Watership Down, Forbidden Planet, Yellow Submarine, Triplets of Bellville, Persepolis, As The Wind Blows


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 16, 2018)

Tom and Jery of course!


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Told you. The series doesn't pull any punches. We could chat about the series as you watch through if you want.


 
Sure!!  



PimpNuttz said:


> This is in no particular order besides the obvious;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love half of these omg!! So many good memories <3 I love recess, duck tales (old ones), invader zim, power puff girls, samurai jack, hey arnold and fairly odd parents!! There's a tonne other cartoons I like too haha but I reckon if i listed them all off it'd be a similar size to yours or larger!!




JinxiFox said:


> U.S. series ~ Biker Mice from Mars
> Anime ~ It's a toss up    Sailor Moon, Dragonball Z, Escaflowne, InuYasha, Cowboy Bebop, Ghost In The Shell,  Black Lagoon etc.
> Animated movie U.S. Adult ~ Rock n' Rule, Cool World, Wizards, Fritz the Cat
> Animated Movie U.S. All Ages~ The Hobbit, The Last Unicorn, Fantasia
> ...




I love Studio Ghibli!!! But lord watership down GIVES ME NIGHTMARES! XD I must have been 3 or so - never again. Have you seen the anime fushigi yugi?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 16, 2018)

Avatar: The Last of Us
Avatar: The Legend of Zelda
Invader Zim
Courage, the Idiomatic Misnomer.

-insert Basement Dweller "Anime is not a Cartoon!" objection-
My Hero Academia
Edit: Oh God, Samurai Jack, yes!
Probably more, but it's been a good while since I've watched anime ^^'


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Sam and Max was pretty ahead of it's time. I liked "The Head" as well.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 16, 2018)

In order of favorite cartoons:
Chowder
Samurai Jack
Original Teen Titans
Courage the Cowardly Dog
The Kid's Next Door


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 16, 2018)

I loved Hey Arnold, it’s a nice show that had feeling and didn’t just try to shove trends and useless drama in your face and make profit


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2018)

Hmmm...depends on the era, here.

But early on, definitely Loony Tunes: Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Foghorn Leghorn, I can see these again and again and again.

A bit later, 1990s,: Tiny Tunes, Darkwing Duck, Ducktales

After that: Teen Titans (2003-2006) & My Little Pony, FIM, especially the first several seasons.

But I really love cartoons...though am also a bit fussy, so it's hard to list just one : )


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

The old Looney Tunes were flawlessly animated. Fluid and perfect in every animation sense in regards to integrity for what their production goals were. Actually really impressed tbh. None of that shit where spiderman's eye disappears or something for a frame.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The old Looney Tunes were flawlessly animated. Fluid and perfect in every animation sense in regards to integrity for what their production goals were. Actually really impressed tbh. None of that shit where spiderman's eye disappears or something for a frame.




The old looney tunes were so good! Do you remember wackey racers?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> The old looney tunes were so good! Do you remember wackey racers?



They let the good guys cheat by stretching their fleshy appendages but if Mr. Dastardly stretches his vehicle which is the actual measure of who finishes first he gets disqualified.

He has nothing to prove though. He's clearly the better racer. He gets so far ahead he has time to set traps ffs.

Edit: Oh god I got Dudley Doright mixed up with the Wacky Racers.... Fixed now... can you even blame me though? Whiplash and Dastardly are like the same friggin' guy!


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They let the good guys cheat by stretching their fleshy appendages but if Mr. Dastardly stretches his vehicle which is the actual measure of who finishes first he gets disqualified.
> 
> He has nothing to prove though. He's clearly the better racer. He gets so far ahead he has time to set traps ffs.
> 
> Edit: Oh god I got Dudley Doright mixed up with the Wacky Racers.... Fixed now... can you even blame me though? Whiplash and Dastardly are like the same friggin' guy!




Hahaha that's okay!! definitely an understandable mistakes whiplash is scarily like dastardly!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2018)

I loved this


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a soft-spot for Futurama... It was one of my obsessions when I was a kid. It was also home to my first "ship".






And I only saw a few episodes, but I loved Megas XLR.






And MLP: Friendship is magic... 











This version of X-Men.

And the below version of Watership Down:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 16, 2018)

Some of my favorite kid friendly shows.


















And then some of the more adult rated ones














Only the finest cartoons for my short attention span.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 16, 2018)

Looney Tunes
Tom & Jerry
Tiny Toons
Steven Universe
Adventure Time
The Fairly OddParents
One Piece
Attack on Titan
Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 16, 2018)

Why is nobody mentioning Gravity Falls, I can't be the only one that was obsessed with it.

Aside from it, avatar: the last airbender had a great writing, and teen titans was pretty well balanced between comedy and a bit more heavy plot. They are still enjoyable after all these years. 
And I still enjoy cartoons, I wanted to become animator for a reason, the amount of work put into all of them is something truly amazing!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> I'm ashamed to say I haven't actually seen cowboy bebop! It's definitely on my list but it's finding the time to watch it! :<


Me too. I hear it's one of those ones that even if you don't like anime you can still enjoy it for it's other entertainment related merits; like Ninja Scroll or Afro Samurai.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I have a soft-spot for Futurama... It was one of my obsessions when I was a kid. It was also home to my first "ship".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessss I loved futurama!!


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Me too. I hear it's one of those ones that even if you don't like anime you can still enjoy it for it's other entertainment related merits; like Ninja Scroll or Afro Samurai.



I watched the first episode!! It was quite good! I think old anime definitely has a special place in my heart! I have a hard time watching a lot of the new anime and I don’t really know why


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some of my favorite kid friendly shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot about flapjack!! I used to love that show!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Not my favorite favorite, but something not listed here is superhero cartoons. The Justice League and Batman cartoon hold up really well.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 17, 2018)

PimpNuttz said:


> This is in no particular order besides the obvious;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, have fine taste.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

Apart from those mentioned, here's some of the shows I grew up loving in primary school:

- Swat Kats (more than anything )
- Gargoyles
- American Dragon Jake Long
- The New Adventures of Zorro
- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (both the '87 and 2003 ones)
- Kim Possible (booyah!)
- Woody Woodpecker

....I mostly read manga and my memory of anime as a kid is Digimon Digimon Digimon ...and these three:
- Getbackers
- Wolf's Rain
- Cardcaptor Sakura

It's kinda insane how much those shows influences...hell I'm sure I grew up a furry before even knowing what a furry is. Anthros and transformation sequences were my obsession 

Some shows I watch now (tho a lot have ended):

- Archer
- Regular Show
- Amazing World of Gumball
- DuckTales (2017—it's great!)
- TMNT (2012, and the new one soon!)


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 17, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> Apart from those mentioned, here's some of the shows I grew up loving in primary school:
> 
> - Swat Kats (more than anything )
> - Gargoyles
> ...



I started watching anime when I was like 9 and absolutely loved wolf’s rain!!!! 

Yeah I know right hahaha I loved Pokémon and animals and drawing them - go figure ey?


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> I started watching anime when I was like 9 and absolutely loved wolf’s rain!!!!
> 
> Yeah I know right hahaha I loved Pokémon and animals and drawing them - go figure ey?



The opening theme song still plays in my head till this date. Who's your favorite character? I used to love Tsume and Hige but looking back now, all of them are awesome, haha.

"Why don't you draw humans for once?" was something my mom used to say lmao. Awesome childhood we had!


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't always go for 90's nostalgia as a lot of the entertainment I enjoyed as a kid wasbterrible, but



Spoiler: This show










 was completely ahead of it's time.  I still enjoy it as an adult.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 17, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> The opening theme song still plays in my head till this date. Who's your favorite character? I used to love Tsume and Hige but looking back now, all of them are awesome, haha.
> 
> "Why don't you draw humans for once?" was something my mom used to say lmao. Awesome childhood we had!



My faves were blue, Cheza and hige!!! A lot of people didn’t understand my obsession with Pokemon I loved it so much!


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

Btw, points to everyone who has mentioned futurama and archer.  Boondocks and Metalocalypse were great as well.  Lastly, I highly recommend Bojack Horseman- I only checked it out for the furry connotation but seasons 3 and 4 really hit me in the gut with themes about depression and addiction.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 17, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Btw, points to everyone who has mentioned futurama and archer.  Boondocks and Metalocalypse were great as well.  Lastly, I highly recommend Bojack Horseman- I only checked it out for the furry connotation but seasons 3 and 4 really hit me in the gut with themes about depression and addiction.



Bojack is really dark!! But I did enjoy it


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Lastly, I highly recommend Bojack Horseman- I only checked it out for the furry connotation.



This show is pretty weird when you look into that aspect. Like, I don't think regular animals exist in that world, but they still eat meat... so they have like chicken farms of like (purposefully) mentally disabled anthro chickens....






No moral grey area!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 17, 2018)

Right now? Steven Universe and MLP:FiM

Then oh god the list is long I love animation and am bound to forget something. Some I’ve grown out of but...

Disney and studio Ghibli (Just about all) 
Pixar and Laika if they count as cartoon studios
Pokemon/Digimon
Inuyasha/Ruroni Kenshin/Death Note/  Naruto/Soul Eater/Ghost in the Shell/Wolf’s Rain/HunterXHunter
The Hobbit/LotR cartoon movies
Sagwa the Chinese Siamese/Cyberchase
Tom and Jerry
Looney Toons/Animaniacs
Gargoyles 

Honestly if it was kid friendly and available in the 90s/early 2000s at the latest I probably watched it and loved it at some point. I’m kinda a cartoon whore. I never liked Adventure Time, Chowder, Regular Show, stuff like that or any of the more adult humor cartoons. I can appreciate things but not like for shre.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

Peebes said:


> This show is pretty weird when you look into that aspect. Like, I don't think regular animals exist in that world, but they still eat meat... so they have like chicken farms of like (purposefully) mentally disabled anthro chickens....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, Bojack only pretends to be a comedy. But the bright colors and weird premise let them explore themes and characters that woukd be too dark or too real in a conventional show. It's still gotten a lot of good belly laughs out of me, though..."Book Beck?" XD


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

The message that I'm getting from this thread is that I _really_ need to check out Wolf's Rain.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 17, 2018)

Older shows I loved: 

-Dexters Laboratory
-Ed, Ed ‘n’ Eddy
-Courage the Cowardly Dog
-Powerpuff Girls
-Johnny Bravo
-Bonkers
-Rugrats
-Rocket Power

Shows I Love now: 

-My Little Pony
-Bojack Horseman
-Bobs Burgers


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Older shows I loved:
> 
> -Dexters Laboratory
> -Ed, Ed ‘n’ Eddy
> ...


There's a lot of great shows on that list. Now I kinda wanna organize a cuddle pile/90's nostalgia binge somewhere.


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Looney Tunes
> 
> One Piece



Ooooooh. One Piece is the one (modern) anime that I really, really got into, for a while...amazing show. But after a point, it got too serious, and the animation style changes, and it was less cute? Still, I have such fond memries of the fist few hundred episodes.

Oh, and also a Bob's Burgers fan. Living on the east coast, here, I love the accents, and it does look like that in some neighborhoods, here. But it reminds me more of New Jersey, I picture it in a town based on Asbury Park. Great show; about the only thing coming out I still watch. (and MLP)


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooh. One Piece in the one newer anime that I really, really got into, for a while...amazing show. But after a point, it got too serious, and the animation style changes, and it was less cute? Still, I have such fond memries of the fist few hundred episodes.


Yeah! I think when they reach the Arabasta arc the story starts getting deeper and I find Zoro's change in personality specially remarkable. Still there's tons of silliness and Luffy's one LOVELY character <3. But what I'm really astounded with is Eiichiro Oda's ability of connecting gazillions of dots throughout a story that has been going on since the 90's, and how I keep watching it every Sunday, non-stop... for years.


----------



## Moonlit_Legacy (Aug 17, 2018)

My favorite cartoons? Ohhh, tough.
Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha was a big part of my childhood, so that right there would have to be my favorite. Madoka Magica was the first anime I watched with my sister so that one has good memories too. Watership Dpwn, both movie and show? I love them. They both have their charms, but that's only because I loved the book and didn't find the movie until I was in my 20s.
As for American cartoons, Steven Universe used to have me hooked, MLP was how I met my fiance of 7 years, and Craig of the Creek leaves me with a feeling of intense nostalgia for my own childhood so I enjoy it time to time. I'm honestly on the lookout for new shows so I would appreciate suggestions of plot-heavy shows with little fanservice.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2018)

Dofus treasures of kerub
is a pretty solid cartoon

(Wakfu too)


----------



## Faexie (Oct 3, 2018)

My little pony: Friendship is magic is what got me back to cartoons

Right now I'm watching Star vs the forces of evil, Steven Universe, Tangled, Bojack Horseman and Ducktales 2017. Still watching MLP and Oh. My. God. That new species in the last episode (sound of silence) is amazing! (pic down bellow)

I really liked Samurai Jack and Gravity Falls. and I'm looking foward to the next season of Rick and Morty (if it ever comes)

Anime wise I'm currently watching Gegege no Kitaro, My hero academia and Overlord.

Madoka Magika is my all time favorite


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 12, 2018)

Ggaaahhh there are so many to choose from!!!!! Well I really like Steven Universe,  gravity falls, over the garden wall, regular show, adventure time, invader zim. Uugggh there are too many to many to liiissst


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Peach's said:


> This show is pretty weird when you look into that aspect. Like, I don't think regular animals exist in that world, but they still eat meat... so they have like chicken farms of like (purposefully) mentally disabled anthro chickens....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about on Rocko's Modern Life where anthro chickens can be turned into meat?


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

JinxiFox said:


> U.S. series ~ Biker Mice from Mars
> Anime ~ It's a toss up    Sailor Moon, Dragonball Z, Escaflowne, InuYasha, Cowboy Bebop, Ghost In The Shell,  Black Lagoon etc.
> Animated movie U.S. Adult ~ Rock n' Rule, Cool World, Wizards, Fritz the Cat
> Animated Movie U.S. All Ages~ The Hobbit, The Last Unicorn, Fantasia
> ...


What do you think of Ninja Scroll?


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 2, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> What do you think of Ninja Scroll?


Not a fan.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 3, 2020)

BaoBun said:


> What’s everyones favourite cartoon?
> 
> If you don’t watch cartoons what about tv shows or anime!
> 
> My favourite cartoon definitely has to be sponge bob - I always watched it when I was younger and I find it an easy watch and usually have it as background noise :’)



My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, though I really like a lot of others too. (Batman TAS, Justice League, Metalapocolyse, Mr. Pickles, and a few others)


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Apr 4, 2020)

My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Speed Racer
Sailor Moon
Batman Beyond
Looney Tunes
Trollz
Magical DoReMi
The Powerpuff Girls (original 2000 version)
Class Of The Titans
Danny Phantom
Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 5, 2020)

For me, I mostly grew with Nickelodeon cartoons, but there's some adult cartoons I watch.
Rocko's Modern Life (my favorite cartoon)
Invader Zim
Danny Phantom
My Life as a Teenage Robot
Rugrats
Hey Arnold

As for favorite adult cartoons:
Family Guy (favorite)
King of The Hill (2nd favorite)


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 5, 2020)

Oh, I actually like a lot of cartoons, myself! Here’s a list of all the stuff I watched and still love:

Family Cartoons:
Adventure Time
Steven Universe
Gravity Falls
Teen Titans (The original show, not the new one)
Regular Show
The Dragon Prince (Currently my favorite cartoon)
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Danny Phantom
My Life As A Teenage Robot
Ed, Edd and Eddy
American Dragon Jake Long
Kim Possible
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Foster’s Home For Imaginary Friends
Recess
Every Disney Film Ever

Along with many, many more I need to remember...

Adult Cartoons:
Final Space (Favorite Adult Show)
Bravest Warriors
Bojack Horseman
Rick and Morty

Anime:
Attack on Titan
Boku No Hero Academia
Kimi Ni Todoke
Tsugakirei
Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day (Favorite Anime)
A Silent Voice
Your Name
Patema Inverted
Katanagatari
Kaiba
Fruits Basket
Every Ghibli Film Ever
Beastars

There are probably a few more I can’t remember off the top of my head...

So, yeah! That’s all my favorites, for now. I see no one mentioned The Dragon Prince on Netflix, so this is the time to advertise! TDP is a cartoon made by the same people who created Avatar: The Last Airbender- so go watch it, if you haven’t already. It needs more seasons, gosh dARN IT-


----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

Adventure time, one of my favorites


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 29, 2020)

Warner Brothers theatrical shorts before 1964.


----------



## Anna (Jul 2, 2020)

The secret life of pets and all disney cartoons


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 3, 2020)

I loooove cartoons. I'm into most of the main millennial favorites: Adventure Time, Steven Universe, Bojack Horseman, Over the Garden Wall, Avatar, the She-ra reboot.

 I only recently discovered Venture Bros, and I'm surprised it isn't talked about more often. The later seasons especially were fantastic!

And my most recent favorite cartoon is Midnight Gospel. You can tell the animators had loads of fun with it, and some of the conversations really hit home for me.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2020)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic is my favourite cartoon of all time

Next is Steven Universe 

And then Dragon Tales

Moomin

I know I have a 5th fave... idk... Rupert Bear


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

1.clone wars
2. my little pony friendship is magic
3.beastars !!!
4,the old simpsons
5.dexters laboratory
6.powepuff girls
7.samurai jack

favorites so far :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 1, 2020)

Futurama
The Last Airbender
Gravity Falls
BoJack Horseman


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

There was just a burst of really good cartoon shows in recent times and i'm so annoyed that i don't have the free time to watch them.

However, new DuckTales is  awesome.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 3, 2020)

THEY MADE A VOW THEIR MOTHER WILL BE FOOOUUUNNDD


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 3, 2020)

One word: Animaniacs


----------



## KippLink (Nov 8, 2020)

Stevens Universe, I gotta say I wasn't actually in to the show in beginning but I was surprised how it became more cryptic and had more of a plot going further with a actual final episode. It's kinda like Adventure Time seems a bit silly but does have its fair share of theories.


----------



## switches (Nov 9, 2020)

Too many to count, but these spring to mind

Star Wars: The Clone Wars (genuinely good, really polishes a lot of ideas from the prequels.)
Avatar The Last Airbender
The Dragon Prince
She-ra Princesses of Power
Over the Garden Wall
Star Trek: Lower Decks

Anime doesn't really grab me, I have a few that I like but I rarely finish entire seasons.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

Faexie said:


> My little pony: Friendship is magic is what got me back to cartoons
> 
> Right now I'm watching Star vs the forces of evil, Steven Universe, Tangled, Bojack Horseman and Ducktales 2017. Still watching MLP and Oh. My. God. That new species in the last episode (sound of silence) is amazing! (pic down bellow)
> 
> ...


I'm hella into MLP:FIM! I am writing a lovely little spinoff series right now!


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Recent cartoons... cannon busters. 10/10 completely awesome


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Rick and Morty
I have anxiety talking about it and the fanbase scares me but I find the show and characters oddly comforting. I know that's dumb.

Bob's Burgers 

King of The Hill 

Pokemon 

The Simpsons 

Spongebob Squarepants

The Amazing World of Gumball 

Courage the Cowardly Dog 

Maybe more...


----------



## Faustus (Oct 30, 2021)

It might be a bit early to call it a favourite, but I recently discovered Centaurworld and... like, wow. Only a ten episode season so far, but I am impressed.

They actually hired actors that could SING to do the songs, and writers who could write songs for a change! I mean, I love shows like Adventure Time and the like, but even when the songs are good, the delivery usually sucks. Really not the case here. I might say that perhaps three songs per episode is a few too many, but they're excellent songs and they're short so they don't outstay their welcome.

Then there's the use of juxtaposition. It's not common to see that in a children's cartoon, and it's even less common to see it used well. Here, the goofy characters manage to be silly, endearing and relatable and yet there's a darker undercurrent to it that comes out in its occasionally touching, occasionally flat-out creepy parts. Once or twice I've thought: this ought to be a 12, not a PG. Like the first rendition of the Nowhere King's theme. And the Nowhere King himself is just flat out-scary.

Plus there's some real positive messaging going on, some of it subtle and some of it less so. There's a good balance between male and female characters, I'd swear blind that a good half of the characters are LGBTQ - Zulius even refers to a biologically male cat-taur as a 'tigress' at one point (Zulius himself is a tad stereotyped, but he's adorable enough to make up for it!) Remember, this is a kid's cartoon! It's SO good to see some positive apparently non-binary role models. There's also strong undercurrents of body positivity and acceptance.

Yes, the plot device they use is the hackneyed old 'collect the bits of the magical doodad' one, but they make up for it with various subplots, goofing around and those amazing musical numbers. I think this is the only kids cartoon that I've ever bought the whole album for (sorry, Teen Titans, I love 'the Night Begins to Shine' and 'Don't Fade Away' but that's only, like, four episodes.)


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Idk I like “your name” but that’s a anime movie don’t know if it counts


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2021)

"Inside Job"...like MIB mixed with Rick and Morty for conspiracy lovers, awesome!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

Regular Show (some episodes)
The Lion King (90's)
Mulan
The Road to El Dorado
Tarzan
Atlantis: The Lost Empire
A Goofy Movie
The Secret of NIMH
The Land Before Time
The Iron Giant
Treasure Planet


----------



## BlackLynk (Nov 23, 2021)

44 Cats is my favorite cartoon at the moment. All the anthros are soooooo cyute and there's so many personalities >w<
you can watch it on Netflix, even got a new season this year~


----------



## BlackLynk (Nov 23, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Regular Show (some episodes)
> The Lion King (90's)
> Mulan
> The Road to El Dorado
> ...


have you watched The Lion Guard? its pretty good and canonically takes place in between The end of The Lion King and all of The Lion King 2


----------

